# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الغاء مباراة الزعيم ( سيد البلد ) و الاتحاد جدة

## عجبكو

*تم الغاء المباراة بتدخل من الوالي جمال 

و الله الكورة دي فارقة معاي و يا والي اقول شنو بس :evil2:


يا صفوة جدة و السعودية :a40:


بالتوفيق للزعيم في اي مكان :wavey:



*

----------


## najma

*يا راااجل متين الكلاام ... 

الكلاام دا أكييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*عجبكو
الكلام ده صاح ولا ...........
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الخبر اكيد وتم اذاعته فى برامح عالم الرياضة
وسيكتفى الزعيم بالتمارين فى استاده 
والبحث عن مباراة مع احدى فرق الدرجة الاولى
*

----------


## najma

*السبب شنو طيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياللاسف كنت اتمني ان يلاعب الزعيم الاتحاد ولكن الحمد لله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الخبر اكيد يا شباب كما اخبر الاخ حافظ 

*

----------


## محمد star

*الخبر اكيد ميه فى الميه وبالتوفيق للذعيم فى اى مكان
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هي حاجة خشوا فيها مجدي سمكرة والطريفي ملح بتنجح 0 خلاص كجوها وقعدوا اها هاااااااااكم عمرة رمضان دي 000
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحمد لله الاتلغت 
اصلا انا ما كنت عايزها

*

----------


## الرايقة

*لا اوافقك الراي الاكرم مصعب والله كنا عاوزنها
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الحمد لله الاتلغت 
اصلا انا ما كنت عايزها




و أنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*لو لعبت لكانت مباراة العام كله 
لكن قدر الله ما شاء فعل و الحمد لله
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كنت اتمنى ان تلعب الزعيم محتاج لها جداً
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

كنت اتمنى ان تلعب الزعيم محتاج لها جداً



والله بس نحنا ما فى قمة الجاهزية

&feature=share
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خيرها في غيرها ورب ضارة نافعة

اصلا كان في كج جلفوطي مسافر مع البعثة هو السبب في الالغاء ده
*

----------

